# failed ICSI treatment



## shabz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hy everyone, am new on here, jus needed some support with people goin through the same thing as me..... i have had 1 failed ICSI treatment and i jus feel like i have failed  i dont know what to do...me and my hubby just keep things to our selfs because we dont want to upset each other....i'm on a waiting list for 3 months again and its all i can think about....i had 8 healthy eggs and they tried all of them but none of them fertilised...there is also no explanation as to why it had failed...the doctors has just said everything was normal and that they cant understand what happened......i am trying to stay psitive for my next round but i dont know what to expect from it....x

is there anything else i can do?


----------



## Skye04 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi my name is Sian, I'm new on here to started yesterday. just reading your message, you must stay positive, it always feels like a life time away for something you strongly what but best things come to those who way  . Ive have just had my frist IVF treatment and on the 2 week wait. I have PCOS and out of 38 follicle I had 15 eggs but out of 15 eggs 7 fertilised, on the 3 day only 5 eggs had the right amount of cells on the day of egg transfer I was told the one egg that they r transfering back in me was the one that's still growing all the others has stopped growing cells. So if I have a negative preg test, then like you I'd have to do the hole injection, egg collection(which is not nice at all) Again  iam reciving a lot of period like pain and slight cramp .....but its important to talk to the closest people in the life and stay happy in yourself and keep believing. I wish you all the best x


----------



## EVA1974 (May 17, 2010)

Shabz,

Sorry for your sad news.

Not sure what your diagnosis is?  

Just to tell you a bit about our journey.  We have had IVF/ICSI 4 times.  The 4th time was a success.  The 3 times before, we were never given reasons.

However this attempt we did decided to go private and have some immune testing.  Which fortunately gave us a diagnosis, which was followed up with treatment.

May I suggest if you don't have a diagnosis you read a book by dr alan beer called is your body baby friendly.  It talks all about immune issues that stop women getting and staying pregnant. 

It talks about sperm and eggs, and genetics for instance both my husband and I carry a purebred gene my dh is ethnic minority and I am mixed race from the same ethnic minority and so we only have 1 in 4 chance that the egg and sperm will fertilise. If may give you a few answers.

Also in your next 3 months, look after yourself, make sure you and your dh are taking vitamins, don't drink or smoke (if you do that is) and if possible I recomend acupunture.  I had accupunture 6 months prior to the 3rd appointment, as my body was shot from the 2 previous attempts. I believe the quality of the embbies improved.

I wish you all the best with your journey.

Eva


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*shabz*
*massive         for the future*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support*
CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=61.0]CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------

